#  Krankheiten >   Rücken/Nierenschmerzen? >

## Chriz

Hallo erstma, 
Ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet um eventuell einige informationen bezüglich meiner Beschwerden zu bekommen. 
Und zwar habe ich seit ca 3 Wochen schmerzen, die ich nicht genau zuordnen kann. Morgens wenn ich aufstehe, spüre ich deutlich einen leichten Schmerz im unteren Rückenbereich ziemlich punktgenau an den wirbeln ein bisschen oberhalb des Beckens.. aber im laufe des Tages verteilt sich dieses Gefühl in richtung Nierenbereich und dann auch im linken und rechten unteren Bauchbereich Bauchbereich. Ich möchte es nichtmal direkt schmerzen nennen, es ist einfach nur so, das ich es eben ständig spüre und es unangenehm ist. Manchmal meine ich auch, ich hätte einen empfindlichen Magen und dann kommt es zwischendurch ganz kurz vor, das ich denke es würde mir schlecht werden, was dann aber nicht so ist. Der Urin ist wenn ich regelmäßig trinke normal, wenn ich jedoch weniger trinke (also evtl mal mehrere stunden garnichts) dann wird er doch etwas dunkel, was aber auch eher normal ist denke ich.  
Das komische ist aber... umso mehr ich mich bewege z.b wenn ich mit meinem Hund laufe oder auf der Arbeit kurz mal etwas stressiger zugeht, dann merke ich überhaupt nichts... eigentlich habe ich die probleme nur in ruhephasen wenn ich länger sitze oder stehe... das Bücken oder heben ist kein problem.. rennen, dehnen geht auch super. Auch wenn ich mich selber mit starkem druck abtaste habe ich keine schmerzen. Bis vor einer Woche haben mir auch öfters die Hoden weh getan, was aber die letzten Tage nicht mehr vorkam.  
Vor ca 4 Monaten hatte ich das gleiche Problem nur nicht ganz so schlimm, zu dieser Zeit hatte ich lediglich ständig ein unangenehmes Gefühl in der Nierengegend und bin dann auch zum Arzt, der in meinem Urin nichts gefunden hat. 
Wisst ihr vielleicht, was das sein könnte? ich gehe zwar mitte/ende dieser Woche zum arzt, aber mit ein wenig mehr ahnung was das sein könnte im vorfeld würde ich mich sehr viel wohler fühlen. 
danke mal im voraus für die infos.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich möchte dich hier herzlichst Willkommen heißen! 
Zu deinen Symptomen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Es ist sicherlich gut, wenn du nächste Woche mal zum Arzt gehst. Der kennt dich, sieht dich und kann dies sicher besser entscheiden und die Untersuchungen machen bzw veranlassen.

----------


## dergiss

Auch wenn der Thread schon ein wenig älter ist. Ich habe genau die gleichen Symptome. 
Morgens und Abends habe ich Schmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich. Bin mir allerdings unsicher, ob es von der Wirbelsäule o.ä. oder von den Nieren kommt. Manchmal ist der Schmerz leicht mit den Fingern zu lokalisieren, manchmal habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass der Schmerz eher innen sitzt.
Ab und zu wird mir auch übel, wobei der Schmerz nicht unbedingt da sein muss. 
Während des Tages auf der Arbeit, habe ich meistens kaum oder weniger Probleme. 
Hat jemand etwas ähnliches gehabt ? Bin mir unsicher, ob ich zum Hausarzt oder direkt zum Orthopäden gehen soll

----------


## piem

Hey Chriz oder Dergiss .......
auch wenn der Thread jetzt schon noch älter ist, was war es denn jetzt bei euch ? Oder vielleicht hat sonst noch wer identische Symptome!? Ich schon, und würde echt gerne wissen was das dann war ..... der Text von Chriz hätte auch 1:1 von mir stammen können. Na hoffentlich schreibt mal einer wie er seine Probleme lösen konnte, auch wenn sie anders als durch dieses Forum gelöst worden sind. Danke ... bis denn

----------


## WebSeitenDesign

Ahoihoi, 
um zu schauen ob es Nierenschemrzen sind würde ich auf folgender Webseite mal unter Ursachen nachschauen ob dort iwas auf euren zustand zutrifft:  Nierenschmerzen - Ursachen, Symptome etc. 
falls ihr hier nix finded wird es etwas mit eurem rücken zu tun haben, oder ihr solltet doch besser mal zum arzt gehen. 
hoffe es hilft euch =)

----------

